# Horse Sitting Drama?



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Are you paying these people to horse sit? Or can you have the one girl watch the two and then the other just watch the one so that they are both getting a good part of the deal. Just an idea. I know it's hard to go around people due to abilities since every almost every rider feels they are better than what they are. Or maybe just explain you felt three horses was putting too much on her plate since she has other horses to work as well and therefore sounding as if you're trying to help her?


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

I never formally paid her no, I'd always get her a thank you card and like a Rick's giftcard to be polite. Sterling is just happy that she gets to pretend to own a horse for a week, happy to ride which I like about her. Stefanie (previous horse sitter) is a bit of a braggart, she likes to complain about all the work she has to do and how 'all these people need her to train their horses for them' etc. I may not be as favored boss wise as she is, but I'm highly regarded at my barn and VERY selective of who I let ride my horses, even my push button like Rambo. I think she's always gotten pride from it, and when I get back people tell me she was always going around saying how she had to go 'work Casey's boys' cause I think she's this epic rider etc.

I do like your idea though, it MIGHT work if I play up 'all the other horses she has to train' thing, thanks Poco :]


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think that is the perfect way around this situation. Just let her know that you heard that she was a bit perturbed about the situation and that you thought you were doing her a favor by taking them off her plate. She is, afterall, very busy with clients. Maybe even play it up about how you think Sterling(love the name BTW) is a great 'up and coming' rider and that you feel she would really benefit from riding your boys.


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

So she sent me an email about our lesson schedule next week, (wants to swap horses for one of em) so I kind of used that as an oppourtunity to explain myself. Direct quote:

"Yeah that's fine, I don't really need Daisy for that kid, she'll do fine with George. What do you usually bit him with? Also, I apologize if you felt at all upset or offended by my descision to have Sterling watch the horses next month. I know that you'll be incredibly busy (especially with that couple that ride with you getting that four year old) and didn't think it would be fair to throw another three horses onto your plate. Sterling is a great up and coming rider and I think the experience would be a good one for her. Of course I've told her if she has any issues she can consult you.
Again my apologies,
Casey"

Sheeeee did not take it well. Its a long response, but it mostly entails how I'm 'bull ****ing' and that she knows what I think of her riding and this has nothing to do with her work load and that if I want my horses spoiled by some 'young brat' thats my descision. 

I honestly don't know what to do


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

err i feel for you i really do i guess you shouldn't take my advice for i have a short temper and i can go exploding all over the place (ask my brother i almost drop kicked him today) but somtimes my bff wil get anoyed of me saying ooo i suck at this blah blah blah and she will go like FINE YOU DO and then i'm all like snif snif cry cry ... wait a second LOL idk if thats right for this situation though o-o


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

It seems to be where there's horses and girls there's bound to be drama! Trust me I've experienced it first hand a few times! I liked the advice Poco gave you but If the older girl is upset about it and wants to act like a "young brat" then let her. It seems like no matter what you say she is set in her ways. I suggest just letting the young girl ride them and gain the experience (which she'll enjoy, unlike the other girl). The other girl will get over it... just give it time! Good Luck!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

You could also put on another spin on it (on top of the "Well, I know you are very busy with everyone else's horses... and plus, I thought it would be a nice opportunity for this young lady to experience what it feels like to "own a horse" for a few days - who knows, maybe it'll inspire her (and her parents, who will see how well she handles it) to buy her a horse!" That way you address everything, including the boss who favors the better salesperson  hehe


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

WOow - just read the entire thread - I'm sorry, you shouldn't have to deal with people like that. She must have very low self-esteem and uses her horsey stuff to bolster herself: there was a young lady at our barn like that. I eventually started just smiling and nodding anytime she'd talk and daydream while I was at it. Eventually she became "assistant trainer" at a training barn, although the job didn't last her more than a month. 

You could always reinforce the fact that she hasn't ridden Cash yet, and your student has ridden him under your instruction, and is familiar with the work you've been doing with him, if she were to get in your face. OMG.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JumperStride said:


> Sheeeee did not take it well. Its a long response, but it mostly entails how I'm 'bull ****ing' and that she knows what I think of her riding and this has nothing to do with her work load and that if I want my horses spoiled by some 'young brat' thats my descision.
> 
> I honestly don't know what to do



This isn't your problem, it's hers.

If she's going to be a whingeing crybaby about who _you_ decide should look after your horses, then so be it.

I wouldn't even respond to her again. Let it go, and anytime you see her after this, remain as cordial as possible but do not engage her in conversation. 

If she tries to start up an argument tell her, "I'm not going to talk about this with you.", and walk away. Do not engage, do not feed into her drama, do not give her the satisfaction of losing your own temper.

Gah, I'm sooo glad I have my horses at home! Boarding with a bunch of tweens/teens/twentysomething females was tiring. I didn't let anyone suck me into their little dramas, but it got annoying.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't say it any better than that ^^^

Don't feed the drama machine. Just walk away.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Speedracer - you rock  I think you nailed that!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks leonalee. I have some age on me, so I've learned 'stuff' over the years. Some good, some just taking up space in my brain! :lol:


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Speed Racer, I love you, can I put my horses up with you? lol Cordial really is my only option at this point. It's not like I can totally ignore her, we work together, share lesson horses, etc. There is quite a bit of professional time we spend together. 

She's never really caused me any major trouble at the barn, a few snippy comments here and there and it hasn't done much at all. This may stir things up a bit more if she continues to feel so miffed about it, but as everyone here (and at the barn) has said. They're my horses. I get to dictate what I want to happen with them. 

On the brightside, I'm pretty sure I'm going to come home to spoiled rotten horses xD Sterling is very excited and she's already asked to start doing basic chores with them around the barn. She feeds them, she took Rambo out in the lunge pen yesterday, took Scribbles for a long walk around our paddock. They're things kids who don't own really don't get to do. I feel bad, but I can't just be letting any student waltz up and take a horse out. That only happens on Saddle Club (good God, I hate what that show has 'taught' some kids -.-) 

So I ranted a bit xD lol other than this silly drama, I'm feeling good about my guys :]


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds like Sterling is going to be loving it, and you're leaving your horses in good hands.

I never read/saw any of the Saddle Club stuff but trust me, the selfish, entitled, I-want-it-so-I-should-get-it, don't understand if it's not theirs they shouldn't be touching it, kidlets have been around forever!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with SR. Why bother with her drama? They are your horses, not hers. If she's ****ed, well, that's a waste of her energy. If it's too much of a problem for her to be mad with you, you could always tell her (as politely as possible, though it may seem hard) that "I wanted to give another person an opportunity, I'm sorry that it's not okay with you. However, I feel that since Sterling has worked with Cash before, she is more capable at the moment. I am not against you working with my horses, but, right now, you are not the right person." You could throw in that she can talk to you about working with Cash, if you're comfortable with that option, that is. Good luck!


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Sounds like Sterling is going to be loving it, and you're leaving your horses in good hands.
> 
> I never read/saw any of the Saddle Club stuff but trust me, the selfish, entitled, I-want-it-so-I-should-get-it, don't understand if it's not theirs they shouldn't be touching it, kidlets have been around forever!


I never read the books but I've seen a LOT of the show (little cousins, they love it and for a short time my boss played the first season on the TV in the lounge we have attached to our indoor) Essentially, just regular students can just do whatever the hell they want with school horses. Just take them out to hack out in the VAST woods/fields the farm apparently owns, totally unsupervised etc. 

It's quite popular in my area, and though we do owe it a lot of buisness (gives those little girls a real horse bug) the attitude of being able to whatever they want upon entering the lesson program bothers me. I've been called out on being a bit over protective of the school horses but thats what they are. They belong to the barn, not the students. I do try to take my kids out like in the paddocks and let them canter around occaisonally, and do some other fun type things but I don't like when it's just EXPECTED of me to create the same environment the kids (and their parents) see on TV. Real barns don't work like that with all perfectly behaved horses.

I'm ranting again -.-


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

HAHA you want drama you should come see what I have to deal with at Indyhorse's place! She even has trained attack CHICKENS! :rofl:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Amarea said:


> HAHA you want drama you should come see what I have to deal with at Indyhorse's place! She even has trained attack CHICKENS! :rofl:



Chickens, by their very nature, are prone to attack. After all, they're just smaller, fluffier versions of velociraptors.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

It's actually gotten a lot better in the last month with the exception of the rogue rooster. He has a tendency to be one nasty SOB LOL  He's the reason I don't wear sandals out there anymore!


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/call-me-drama-mama-62321/
^continued drama here -.-

also Chickens are scary O.O I don't mess with those things.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Awww - my grandson was visiting and after seeing horses, goats, bunnies, etc, we went over to the chicken coop. Of all things for him to get injured by, it was the nasty attack chickens. Took a chunk out of his lil finger and left a blood blister, to boot!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey!! No knocking my chickens, they rock. Especially my porch chicken. She has to be carried to the coop every night because she believes if she can't actually roost IN the house, she should get as close as possible. I'm trying to get Tracie to name her new chicken BHD (bad hair day)

Amarea - I started booting them every time they got close to my feet. I like sandals too much to quit wearing them. For the most part they are much more respectful now. Red toe polish, though, still sends them into throes of ecstasy and they can't help themselves.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no, are we going to have the photo of the king sized killer mutant chicken posted again? Scary stuff.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Ahahahaaaa - I <3 our chickens, they remind me of little dinorsaurs! So fun to watch!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

For those of you afraid to wear open toed sandals around the fluffy little velociraptors, I suggest a tennis racket.

I haven't done this personally, but I know someone who swears by using one.

You can smack the offending fowl a pretty good long way, depending on how good your swing and connect are! :lol:

Apparently, roosters are wary of tennis racket wielding humans once they've been batted like a tennis ball.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG, if that wasn't so horrible it sounds like tremendous fun lol

I wonder if that's how racketball got started?

I've always wondered why they call the ball a "birdie"


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

^^^ You all just gave me a great laugh!! Thanks!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Indy, this woman swears it doesn't hurt the vile little brutes, and she never uses it on her chickens, just the attack rooster.

Of course, she stewed the really vicious one, so the one left is the more docile. 

When I get chickens, if the roo decides he wants to attack me, he'll be in the freezer as soon I can catch him! :twisted:

I'll keep getting (and eating) roos until I find one who realizes that I am not someone that he should be trying to intimidate. 

He'll be there to breed and protect the hens, nothing more. Little ****** will need to watch his step around me if he doesn't want to become fricassee!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe when the new roo arrives you should pull the now frozen roo from the freezer and show it to the new roo.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Indy,

I know you (and I) have been booting him =) I was just poking some fun LOL!


----------

